# Mars coat king vs stripping knife



## jmc

In my search to find correct grooming tools, I came across the Mars Coat King. I noticed on Erik Strickland's website that he recommends the stripping knife. Do you use the Mars together with the stripping knife? Which will give the best result? If Mars coat king is used, what size blade should I buy?
Thanks.


----------



## BeauShel

bumping up


----------



## Ash

I use and love my Mars Coat King.


----------



## jmc

Excuse my ignorance but what does bumping up mean?


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Bumping a thread just moves it up so it is in the recent activity list for others who may not have seen the thread.


----------



## Jax's Mom

I'm confused...does this cut the hair or just take out shedding hair? As you can tell...I'm a novice!


----------



## jmc

Oakly's dad - thanks for the bump!
Jax's mum, I'm a novice too. I think it takes out the undercoat. let's hope someone here can give us some answers


----------



## jmc

Ash, what size blade do you use please? I'm confused as to which one to buy. I have narrowed it down to 12, 16, 20 and 26 based on online research but I value a personal review more.


----------



## gold'nchocolate

I use the Mars Coat King on Biscuit and it works wonderful. He gets these long fuzzies that won't come out, no matter what kind of brush/comb I use, but one day a friend tried her Coat King on him and it removed all of it. I don't what size I have (I want to say 10 or 12) because I can't find the number on the comb but I think that wherever you order it from will tell you which sizes are best for each breed.


----------



## rappwizard

I have the 12; I also have the Erik Strickland stripping knives (both the fine and the coarse) for more "detail" type of work.


----------



## Pointgold

I have 2 Coat Kings and an assortment of strippers. They are all used differently - sometimes in various combinations together, all depending on the individual coat at the time of grooming.


----------



## damita

Mine is either a 10 - 12 Mars but I do own stripping knives too - I use both but for different areas and purposes. If I could only have one it would be my Mars.


----------



## K9-Design

I LOVE my Mars Coat King 18 "Doublewide"
Wouldn't be without it.
I really don't have any use for stripping knives -- if it's too small/detailed for the Coat King, then I'll use thinning shears (aka my best friend). If it's too big a job for the Coat King I use thinning shears.


----------



## Jax's Mom

I was thinking about this thread, and with all the deshedding and grooming tools it can get confusing. Jax is 6 months old, and has full wavy hair. I don't have trouble with his undercoat and I don't want to thin his hair out, I just want a tool to remove all the hair that is falling out so I don't get it all over my carpet. He is not a show dog, we just want to help keep him neat and our house clean. Would the furminator be the better product for us to try then??


----------



## LibertyME

Jax's Mom said:


> I was thinking about this thread, and with all the deshedding and grooming tools it can get confusing. Jax is 6 months old, and has full wavy hair. I don't have trouble with his undercoat and I don't want to thin his hair out, I just want a tool to remove all the hair that is falling out so I don't get it all over my carpet. He is not a show dog, we just want to help keep him neat and our house clean. Would the furminator be the better product for us to try then??


A rake, a comb and a slicker brush PLUS time spent using them...

Not only will you control the hair as best you can, but your dog will have healthier skin and you will have finely tuned hands to know when something is just not right...


----------

